# Suchen Grafikkarte



## LeoDKDE (10. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Grafikkarte, welche die  folgenden Spiele flüssig wiedergeben kann: 
Crysis 2, COD Black Ops 2, Far Cry 3.
Mein PC läuft mit dem AMD Prozessor FX-6100 mit 8 GB DDR3 auf dem Mainboard von Asus M5A78L-MLE. 
Welche Grafikkarte könnt ihr mir empfehlen, um auch in Zukunft noch Spielraum zu haben?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## svd (10. März 2013)

Das hängt natürlich in erster Linie vom Budget ab.

Als Minimum heutzutage wären ca. 150€ notwendig, für die AMD Radeon HD7850.
Mehr Luft nach oben gibt's für ca. 200-230€ mit der AMD Radeon HD7870.
Wenn das Geld da ist, hat die AMD Radeon HD7950 für etwa 260€ das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Bei Shops wie Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand gibt's im Zuge von AMDs "Never Settle Reloaded" Aktion auch noch Gutscheine für "Bioshock Infinite" und "Tomb Raider" (für Karten der HD78xx Serie), bzw. "Bioshock Infinite" und "Crysis 3" (für HD79xx Karten).


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Ja, eine 7950 wäre optimal, eine teurere Karte würd ICH selbst dann nicht nehmen, wenn die CPU deutlich besser wäre.

Es gibt da zwar mit dem FX-6100 dann das ein oder andere Spiel, bei dem wegen der CPU nicht mehr FPS drin sind als wenn man nur eine AMD 7850 oder 7870 nimmt, aber im Durchschnitt spielt die 7950 ihre Leistung auch mit nem FX-6100 ihre Leistung aus, wobei logischerweise die Spiele mit nem i5-3400er für ab 170€ noch schneller laufen würden.


Was hast Du denn derzeit für eine Karte? Und was für ein Netzteil?


----------



## LeoDKDE (11. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Z.Zt. ist dort eine NVidia GT 520 drin. Ich werde dann wohl die 7950 bestellen. Ich habe beim Stöbern nun festgestellt, daß diese Karte von mehreren Firmen hergestellt wird, wobei die von Gigabyte wohl die billigste ist. Von den Bewertungen her gesehen, ist sie jedoch nicht an der Spitze. Welche Firma ist denn hier zu empfehlen ?
Das Netzteil hat nur 250 Watt und muß dann wohl auch ausgetauscht werden. Gibt es hierfür auch noch Tips ?
Entschuldigt bitte meine vielen Fragen. Da mein gespartes Taschengeld doch sehr begrenzt ist, möchte ich nichts falsches kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Also, die Gigabyte 7950 ist an sich sogar sehr gut, denn sie ist ab Werk übertaktet und durch die Lüftung mit gleich 3 Lüftern kühl und leise - wo hast Du denn gesehen, dass die nicht so gut sein soll? Man muss bedenken: die Karte ist beliebt, da findet man vlt auch mehr schlechte Erfahrungen als bei anderen Karten, weil die Gigabyte halt auch einfach sehr oft gekauft wird, obwohl die Fehlerquote im normalen Durchschnitt liegt.

Als Netzteil: da ist die Frage, was Du denn insgesamt investieren willst oder kannst. Es gibt Modelle ab ca 40€, die "gut genug" sind, aber eines für 60-70€ wäre auf lange Sicht gesehen die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

Gut ist die Gigabyte, leise aber nicht unbedingt. Im Urzustand dreht sie unter Last extrem auf und dann hat man eine Flugzeugturbine unter dem Schreibtisch stehen. Das liegt daran, weil sie ab Werk auf max. 60° festgetackert ist und die Lüfter mit aller Macht versuchen, die Karte auf diesem Niveau zu halten.

Allerdings gibt es auch genügend Lüftersteuerungen wie z.B. den MSI Afterburner, so dass man das Teil nach seinen Wünschen einstellen kann. Bis 80° ist problemlos machbar (max 90°, ab ca. 95° ist Feierabend).


----------



## LeoDKDE (11. März 2013)

Ist denn ein Netzteil mit 500 W ausreichend ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

LeoDKDE schrieb:


> Ist denn ein Netzteil mit 500 W ausreichend ?


 
Das kommt auf die Marke an: ein gures Enermax oder BeQuiet mit 400W würde schon reichen, ein 30€ 550W-"no name" aber ist evlt nicht ausreichend. Netzteile haben 3 Strombereiche, die sie abdecken, und grad bei billigen sind die Strombereiche schlecht abgedeckt und/oder die Gesamtwatt üure Theorie. Bei Marken-Modellen sind die Werte optimal verteilt und werden effizient genutzt, daher reichen sogar 400-450W für nen Top-PC aus.

Es ist wie gesagt eher ne Preisfrage. Unter 40€ würd ich nichts nehmen, 60€ wäre schon recht gut.


@Exar-K: hast Du eine andere Gigabyte als ich? ^^ meine ist flüsterleise und dreht auch bei Volllast nicht schneller als 45%, und das auch ohne Hilfe von Zusatzsoftware, mit der man ja so oder so sagen kann "dreh erst ab 80 Grad den Lüfter auf" - da ist mein Front-140mm-Lüfter bei 800/Min ja schon lauter als meine Gigabyte 7950 bei Last ^^ Oder hast Du eine defekte erwischt? Das ist mir mit einer Asus passiert, die war so laut wie ein Fön, also echt so, als ob bei offener Zimmertüre im Flur einer seine Haare fönt... da muss der Kühler nicht korrekt monitiert gewesen sein. Vlt ist das bei Dir auch der Fall? Denn auf keinen Fall aber ist es wie eine "Turbine" - selbst wenn man absoluter Silent-Freak wäre, wäre diese Wortwahl völlig deplatziert. Mag sein, dass manch eine Karte NOCH leiser ist, zB die Asus war ohne Last auch leise und SOLL angeblich bei Last nicht lauter werden. Die Gigabyte wird bei Last ETWAS lauter, aber das geht bei mir völlig zwischen den anderen Lüftern unter, die auch schon so leise sind, dass ich nachts beim Tippen nicht merke, dass der PC an ist...


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

Die hier:
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Also 45% höre ich schon sehr deutlich.
30% ist noch ok, das sind ~1400/Min.
Hab sie so eingestellt, dass bei max. 35-40% die Temperatur zwischen 70-75° bleibt (je nach Spiel).

Wie hoch sie ohne Afterburner aufdreht, müsste ich später mal nachprüfen. Dürften aber mehr als 50% gewesen sein. Hängt natürlich auch vom Spiel und den Einstellungen ab.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die hier:
> 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> 
> Also 45% höre ich schon sehr deutlich.
> ...


Da stimmt bei Dir was nicht ODER du bist megaempfindlich ^^ sie wird natürlich "hörbarer" als ohne Last, wenn man genau hinhorcht. Aber ganz ehrlich: ich höre, wenn ich dann vor dem PC sitze, nichts, was "lauter" wäre als ohne Last. Wenn ich per MSI-Afterburner absichtlich die Drehzahl im IDLE auf 45% erhöhe, wird das Geräusch "anders", aber von "Turbine" zu sprechen ist geradezu grotesk - da müsste eine halb so leise Karte ja immer noch das Geräusch eines Handsaugers von sich geben


----------



## LeoDKDE (11. März 2013)

Ich habe dies hier gefunden.
400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,
Hat das Teil aber auch die 2 benötigten Stromversorgungsstecker für die Grafikkarte ?


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da stimmt bei Dir was nicht ODER du bist megaempfindlich ^^


Oder es ist andersrum, du bist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste und deine Hörfähigkeit lässt nach. 

Spass beiseite, ich hab ein ziemlich gutes Gehör und alle Lüfter über 1500/Min. kann ich klar und deutlich hören. Darunter höre ich sie auch schon, sofern es im Zimmer ansonsten leise ist.
Wie gesagt, ich teste später mal die Drehzahl ohne Afterburner.




LeoDKDE schrieb:


> Hat das Teil aber auch die 2 benötigten Stromversorgungsstecker für die Grafikkarte ?


 Das is egal, die Grafikkarten haben alle entsprechende Adapter im Gepäck.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

LeoDKDE schrieb:


> Ich habe dies hier gefunden.
> 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,
> Hat das Teil aber auch die 2 benötigten Stromversorgungsstecker für die Grafikkarte ?


 
Das ist schon fast "zu gut"  das hat auch 2 passende Stecker. 1x 6pin und 1x einen Stecker 6/8pin, den kann man also entweder als 6er oder 8er nutzen. Manche 7950 haben nämlich als zweiten Anschluss einen 8Pin, so was hatte ich bei einer MSI ^^ wo ich nicht ganz sicher bin: wenn Du nun eine neue CPU holen willst für Sockel AM3+ , dann könnte es eng werden, weil die starken AMD-CPUs auch viel Strom brauchen. Ein anderes gutes NT wäre das hier 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, oder 550 Watt XFX Pro Core Edition Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks 


@Exar: natürlich "hört" man die Kart - welche hört man denn schon NICHT? ^^ Aber die Gigabyte gilt an sich zusammen mit der Asus und MSI Frozr als eine der leisesten 7950er - wenn DIE für dich wirklich merkbar "laut" ist, dann wären es andere Karten auch, weil dein restlicher PC wohl wirklich extrem leise ist, oder aber es stimmt was bei der Karte nicht oder du solltest vlt mal an der Gehäuseposition was ändern - manchmal ist der Winkel einfach so ungünstig, dass man den "lautest möglichen" Schallstrom abbekommt, und nachdem man das Gehäuse etwas quer stellt ist plötzlich Ruhe 

Ich hab nen Noiseblocker Black Silent 140mm http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Noiseblocker-BlackSilent-Fan-XK1-140mm::13321.html vorne und einen BeQuiet Silent Wings 140mm hinten (auf 7V, da 12V zu laut ist), als CPU-Kühler einen xigmatek darkKnight, dessen Lüfter mir viel zu laut war, so dass ich den durch einen Akasa Apache http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Akasa-Apache-PWM-Luefter-schwarz-120mm::13872.html ersetzte - ich merke ehrlich gesagt nur bei absoluter Stille, dass die Grafikkarte bei Last und nicht im IDLE ist. Da find ich die Aussage "Flugzeugturbine" mehr als fahrlässig, da andere Karten an sich auch nicht wirklich leiser sind, sondern viele im Gegenteil sogar richtig laut.


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

So, ohne Afterburner pendelt sich die Karte laut GPU-Z bei ungefähr 65-70% ein (2700-2800 RPM) und hält die Temperatur bei 58-59°. Getestet mit Guild Wars 2 in Löwenstein, 1920x1080 und alles auf Ultra.

Das ist ziemlich laut und ich nenne es Flugzeugturbine. 

Letztendlich ist das aber wie gesagt total egal, da ich sie mit Afterburner betreibe und dadurch diesen Lärm nicht habe.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Bei mir geht die Karte selbst bei 2 Stunden Last nicht über 45-47% - seltsam...


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

Last ist relativ, deswegen meinte ich ja, dass es abhängig vom Spiel ist und den Einstellungen. Bei CS:GO sind es auch 15-20% weniger.

Hast du eigentlich das neueste BIOS? Das bringt 100Mhz mehr GPU-Takt, also von 900 auf 1000Mhz.
siehe z.B. Gigabyte HD 7950 windforce 3x - ComputerBase Forum
Logischerweise wird sie dadurch noch etwas heißer.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Nee, ich hab 900MHz, das ist ja auch schon >10% OC, das reicht 

und ich meine auch schon echte Last von grafisch aufwendigen Spielen, mein i5-3570k wird da auch sicher nicht limitieren


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

Nun, wenn der Hersteller selbst den Bonus durch eine neue Firmware anbietet, nehme ich das natürlich mit.
Wobei es bei meiner Karte eh schon im Auslieferungszustand auf dieser Version war.


----------



## LeoDKDE (16. März 2013)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Ich habe jetzt folgendes gekauft und installiert:
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD 7950
Netzteil: Be Quiet 530 Watt
Das Ganze eingebaut in einem Gehäuse von Zalman (Modell Z11) mit standardmäßig eingebauten 4 Lüftern.
Nach dem Einbau lief alles wunderbar. Zum Test habe ich dann Far Cry 3 aufgerufen. Nach ca. 10 Minuten schaltete der Computer plötzlich ab. 
Alle Lüfter liefen vorher. Ich denke, daß hier wohl ein Temperaturproblem vorliegt. Beim erneuten Starten lief wieder alles. Nur wenn ich Far Cry 3 wieder aufgerufen hatte, stürzte der PC nach einigen Minuten wieder ab. Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann, oder habe ich bei der Montage einen Fehler gemacht ?


----------



## svd (16. März 2013)

Hmm, Far Cry 3 war schon bei Release nicht gerade für seine Stabilität bekannt... Steam wird es wohl auf den neuesten Stand gepatcht haben. Wie sieht's mit deinem Grafikkartentreiber aus? Schon den neuesten (bzw. evtl die neueste Betaversion) heruntergeladen, oder lediglich von der beiliegenden CD installiert?


----------



## LeoDKDE (16. März 2013)

Danke !
Ich habe die Treiber nur von der CD installiert. Ich suche mal nach Updates. COD und Crysis 3 laufen aber anscheinend problemlos.


----------



## LeoDKDE (16. März 2013)

Grafiktreiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand. Ich werde morgen mal Far Cry deinstallieren und nochmals neu installieren. Sonst habe ich keine Ahnung was ich noch tun kann.


----------



## svd (16. März 2013)

Du könntest auch versuchen, mal die Grafikdetails auf die niedrigste Stufe einzustellen.

Die HD7950 von Gigabyte ist auch eine werkseitig übertaktete Karte. Du könntest, mit Hilfe des MSI Afterburners, testweise die Takte für GPU und Speicher auf die Referenzwerte einer normalen HD7950 absenken.


----------



## Exar-K (17. März 2013)

Lade dir GPU-Z herunter und lass die Temperaturen in ein Logfile protokollieren.
Damit kannst du nach einem Absturz zumindest rausfinden, ob es an der Grafikkarte lag.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2013)

Hast Du denn alle Stromstecker korrekt an der Karte? Hat die 2x 6Pin oder je einen 6 und 8 Pin? Was ist mit den Temperaturen der CPU? vlt gibt die CPU jetzt mehr Gas, weil die Grafikkarte nicht mehr bremst, und wird zu heiß, so dass der PC abschaltet? idR sind Mainboards so eingestellt, dass sie ab zB 70 Grad nen Schutz-Shutdown des PCs durchführen.


----------



## LeoDKDE (17. März 2013)

Es war kein geordneter shutdown. Der Rechner hat sich schlagartig abgeschaltet.  Die Temperatur der CPU konnte ich unter Last nicht messen. Ich habe kein Tool dafür. Ich hatte mit Speccy gemessen bis Far Cry startete. Da lag die CPU Temperatur bei 60-70 Grad C. Aber ich denke das dies eine Fehlanzeige war, denn nach dem Neustart lag die Temperatur dann wieder bei 40-50 Grad. Das eine heissgelaufende CPU innerhalb so kurzer Zeit wieder abkühlt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## svd (17. März 2013)

Doch, das ist tatsächlich so. Sobald die Belastung aufhört, geht die Temperatur ziemlich schnell herunter.
Vermutlich weil die Teile so winzig sind, dass Wärme nicht wirklich gespeichert wird.

40-50° im Leerlauf sind aber zu viel. Halbwegs moderne Prozessoren sollten im Leerlauf, selbst mit den Standardkühlern, im 30er Bereich operieren...


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2013)

LeoDKDE schrieb:


> Es war kein geordneter shutdown. Der Rechner hat sich schlagartig abgeschaltet. Die Temperatur der CPU konnte ich unter Last nicht messen. Ich habe kein Tool dafür. Ich hatte mit Speccy gemessen bis Far Cry startete. Da lag die CPU Temperatur bei 60-70 Grad C. Aber ich denke das dies eine Fehlanzeige war, denn nach dem Neustart lag die Temperatur dann wieder bei 40-50 Grad. Das eine heissgelaufende CPU innerhalb so kurzer Zeit wieder abkühlt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen



"bis Far Cry startete" => also BEVOR das Spiel wirklich startete schon 60-70 Grad?


----------



## LeoDKDE (17. März 2013)

Aktuell lade ich Far Cry erneut herunter um es neu zu installieren. Die CPU Temperatur liegt jetzt beim Download nach ca. 2 Stunden bei 28-31 Grad. Also im normalen Bereich. Heute morgen hatte ich ca. 2 Stunden COD und Crysis ohne Probleme gespielt.


----------



## LeoDKDE (24. März 2013)

Hallo,
nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Ich habe jetzt alles am laufen. Alle Spiele bis auf Far Cry kann ich stundenlang ohne Probleme spielen. Bei Far Cry wird der CPU zu heiss, sodass der PC nach ca. 30 Minuten abschaltet. Ich habe noch 2 zusätzliche 120 mm Lüfter bestellt. Mal sehen, vielleicht ist das dann genug. Mehr fällt mir dann auch nicht ein. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum so aufwendige Spiele wie Crysis 3 problemlos laufen und Far Cry nicht? Warum belastet Far Cry die CPU so viel mehr als andere ? 
Hat jemand dafür eine Erklärung und wie kann man vor dem Kauf eines neuen Spieles solche Probleme erkennen ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2013)

Es kann sein, dass bei Crysis3 zB die CPU so ausgelastet ist, dass die grafikkarte nicht zu 100% arbeiten kann und somit nicht so heiß wird. Bei Far Cry wiederum reicht die CPU auch für eine Grafik aus, bei der die karte voll arbeitet und somit heißer wird.

zudem gibt es bei manchen Spielen oder Treibern oder einer Mischung aus beiden manchmal nen kleinen Bug, bei dem die Karte ständig zu 100% belastet wird.

Die Karte sollte aber an sich auch bei 100% Last nicht ZU heiss werden.


----------

